# What is this?! A spur?



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

My hen is about 10 months old and laying fine. About 6 weeks ago she got hurt by a neighbors dog and was limping. I still think she does a bit. I don't know how I could have missed this if shes always had it, but she has an apendage growing out of her leg near her "knee". Ideas? Thanks


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A spur shouldn't be that high. Have you felt it to see what it feels like? Is there anything that looks like a nail?

I have seen them about half way up the shank but that high would be a first.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

I examined her closer and it is about half an inch below her knee joint. It is calloused just like her feet and looks just like her opposable claw without any sign of a nail. So odd it is just one leg.

After talking with my daughter (she can tell our ISAs apart better than I can) this may not be the one attacked, so now I'm thinking genetic abnormality. Admittedly our EEs are more pets with individual personalities where as the ISAs are for production.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just watch to see what it does, if anything. Its possible its an over reaction to some past injury or as you said, it might be genetic.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Thanks. . Been watching them extra close lately due to the bird flu, likely I never noticed before


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You all need to be careful too that you don't bring it home. Change shoes, clothes, wash hands before handling them. 

You are certainly in a geographic area of concern.


----------

